# Need wiring harness for CD changer



## rkosior (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a 2004 SPEC V with Rockford Fosgate. I had to replace the stereo and was able to buy one on eBay from a 2006 with the CD changer. The CD changer was not an option in 2004. Anyone know where I can get a harness to connect this to my car? Thanks.:newbie:


----------

